# The last straw!



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,I was hoping to get some advice from anyone feeling in a similar situation, or who has been in the past...I've been dealing with anxiety due to my IBS-D for the past 6 months or so, and I have been trying to overcome it by myself... but now it is getting to the point that just as i am doing really good, I get another flareup and I'm back to square one. I want to talk to my doctor about what I can get medication wise to help with my anxiety, but I'm a bit nervous and scared that he'll think I'm being stupid and/or not understand my situation. Has anyone tried anything which has helped their IBS? Thanks in advance,RachL x


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was having trouble dealing with the anxiety (and depression) that often goes with IBS. I found a sympathetic doctor (sometimes that's hard!) and am now on a low dose of Xanax. I take one (.25 mg) in the morning when I first get up. It keeps me from getting really anxious about how I'm going to feel that day. I've discovered that if I can get through the morning without that anxiety, I feel better the rest of the day. I have also just started taking Zoloft (anti-depressant). When it kicks in (maybe in a few weeks) I may stop the Xanax.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I carry clonazepam (klonopin), diazepam (valium) and ativan (xanax) with me everywhere. They r benzodiazipines that reduce anxiety and also relieve muscle spasm. I find them invaluable, but regular doses can cause dependence so I try to save them for really bad times.I've also tried Buspar (buspirone), but it didn't have much effect on me.Propranalol calms me down, but makes me tired and doesn't really help IBS.I wish I could find a drug that gets rid of anxiety. Alcohol is the only thing that does, but I don't want to take that regularly for obvious reasons. I'm doing a self-devised CBT plan but it's still like trying to keep a black cloud at bay.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

GPs in the UK are very reluctant to prescribe benzodiazipines. The most I can get out of my GP are 10 diazepam tablets a month! I have to get my friends abroad to send me the other stuff (you can buy them over-counter in most countries). They seem to be pushing SSRI antidepressants for anxiety instead. Personally I'm wary as I've read a lot of bad stuff about them. And I don't like the fact you have to take them continuously for 3 months before you get an effect.Anyone know of anything else for anxiety? I just want something that allows me to live a relatively normal life!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Hun, any GP worth their salt will think NOTHING OF THE SORT - they'll have seen your situation thoasands of times before and you'll be surprised, unless you are very unlucky - you should be dealt with sympathetically.I suffer with depression - IBS per se is not really a big issue - my problems are "structural" in the sence that I have an extra loop in my colon but I can totally relate about feelings of anxiety etc.I've no idea what the doctor will presribe - possibly anti-depressants, and if she/he does - then come back - I've been there got the t-shirt and have to tell you that I am happy and well on them.You have overcome the first hurdle - ie admitted that you have a problem - go and seek some help - hopefully, you will have nothing but sympathy.Good luck and stay in touchSue xxxxx


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for your replies! It's good to know I'm not alone...I'm taking Propranolol at the moment once a day about an hour before I am going out. I don't actually think it does anything calm me down...but it makes me SO tired!!!! Does nothing for my IBS though!Anyways, thanks again guys! I will talk to my GP about it on 3rd October!RachL x


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I take propranolol once a week for stage fright, but it's not really good for IBS. BuSpar has helped with the anxiety a lot, though not completely. I was also scared to discuss this with my doctor. He's so wonderful and tells me if I "feel it, it's real". God bless him! So when I did tell him about the anxiety associated with IBS, he jumped on it and told me I didn't need to feel that way. Don't settle for a doctor who won't help! Why would someone be a doctor if they won't listen to the patient???


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Bloody good point Gret - and its great to hear about a GP who is prepared to listen. I too have been very lucky with my GP, he really lets me drive my treatment, along with my psychiatrist. At t'end of the day, if you feel in control, thats got to be good for your ultimate outcome - ie not feeling depressed and overtaken by events.All the bestSue


----------

